# nailed a blonde and brunette



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

After a long week of work I was trying to rendezvous with my with and son at her parents farm in Kennedy County. I just missed the bus that left the farm to go eat Mexican food, so I resorted to hanging out at the farm with all the dogs and warming up some leftovers and enjoying a little peace and quiet. The has some thick brush and about 500 yards of bottom along the San Antonio River, the whole place is rife with hogs.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

My mother-in-law makes a daily run to corn a few roads for the deer and pigs and I repeated this ritual. I had just finished my lack luster leftovers and was sitting on the porch throwing a racquet ball for Slice the Wonder Russell when I saw a pack of pigs trot out of the river bottom to feed. I was only equipped for work and except for a Judge pistol, unarmed. But knowing Kim like I do, I bet she hadn’t bothered to unload her bow from her truck from the weekend before when we chased these same hogs. Sure enough, all her gear and my camo was still in the back.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

The pigs were out in full force with more daylight than I’d ever seen them before, this could be fun! I switched from shorts and flip flops to camo and snake boot, put Slice in the house and set out. 
For our anniversary, Kim said she wanted diamonds. So I obliged by getting her a Diamond Razor Edge bow. This bow is good for 30-60 lbs of draw and a huge adjustment range in draw length, a perftect bow for a new female archer. She also outfitted her bow with pink and purple Winner’s Choice Strings so she could look like “Tiffany”.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

Minutes later I find myself trying to play the bluster spring winds and work myself into the position. The pack of pigs were cruising up and down the road looking for any corn they might have missed before having to feed closer to the house. I positioned myself in a good ambush point back in the brush and the first black hog that came by a boar of about 100 pounds. 
For simplicity reasons, Kim and I shoot the same arrows, the 29” 340 spine is probably similar to having a twin turbo diesel engine for your Toyota Prius, slightly overkill and heavy. As a stocking stuffer, I had given Kim a pack of the 40 KE Rage Broadheads, now this was a gift that kept giving as I drew back the her favorite arrow, one that was refletched with pink zebra striped fletchings.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

I was a little concerned at shooting what could be such a feisty and resilient animal with a bow that was set at 35 pounds of draw! I had shot Kim’s bow plenty, even sighted in the SABO Sight on it. I knew I could place a precise arrow at 20 and 30 yards, but how much would the pig react? Looking like I was set to support a breast cancer 3D shoot, I pressed on.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

The oinker was 22 yards away and didn’t even notice me draw, but he gave a valiant effort to jump the strings. The bright Pink Nocturnal lit up like a tracer in the growing dusk and the arrow impaled the pig as he spun away. The broadhead entered about six inches too far back but exited up in the liver and I could see a crimson stream flowing from both wounds as my shish-ka-bob pig fled with arrow protruding from both sides.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

The pack of 15 pigs or so sought shelter in the nearby brush and every few moments I could see the lighted Nocturnal give the location of the stricken boar. With the strong wind, and about 45 minutes of daylight remaining, I figured I could loop downwind and make another stalk and possibly catch the pack of pigs again. This I did to perfection, when after about 15 minutes of stealthy movement I was surrounded by pigs. I could hear grunts and smell swine as I duck walked through a thicket. Then I could see a pig in some broom weeds, very close. In fact, I should have seen this pig well before but the blonde hair of the pig was superb camouflage in the drought stricken weeds.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Yea Uh HU*

Great TITLE ....CVA34


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

one time i nailed a blonde and a brunette at the same time!
and one time i killed an 18 pack just to watch it die.

Great report and pics GOOD TIMES!


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

*Great Read*

Thanks!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

This pig was also a boar very similar in size to the previous, I almost took the shot at the forehead but then the pig make a quick turn to stand broad side. The light was fading fast and I already had the auxiliary light of the SABO sight switched on. The tiny crimson dots glowed across the blonde boar then I fired another pink zebra fletched arrow right behind his shoulder. 
The arrow cracked into the hog, the pig squealed and sped away with what looked like the entire length of my arrow sticking out of the shoulder. Darn the luck, how could I have hit so far up on the shoulder at that range, I was probably at 15 yards or less! Dejected, I began to walk back to get Slice and start trailing the first pig.


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

All of a sudden a pig downwind of my grunted and ran away with a Nocturnal Arrow stuck through its side. The pig busted some brush and sped away, now I had really blown it. I was in a sour mood after missing Mexican food and then making on blunder on two pigs. Slice and I had our work cut out for us now. 
The combination of the 25+ mph winds, the dry soil and my gut shot make for a challenging trail for my veteran trailing dog, but she soon had her nose locked on the blood spoor. About 100 yards from where I had jumped the pig I hear a fierce barking battle ring out from a stand of Texas Persimmon Trees. Then I saw the silhouette of a pig, the lighted Nocturnal, and a Slice spinning and wheeling and occasionally grabbing the pig by the ears from which the pig would lift and swing Slice around. If you had the fever, you would have been cured because the cowbell on Slice’s collar was ringing away!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

In foresight, I had pocketed my Judge revolver and loaded the first two chambers with buck shot and the 3rd with a 45 long colt shell. I had trouble getting a clear shot at the pig as the two adversaries engaged in a running wrestling match through the thickets brush of the whole river bottom. When Slice latched onto the pigs nose I broke the pig down with a charge of buckshot to the behind and then the coup de grace was easily applied. 
I drug our prize back approximately 200 yards to the nearest road and as I was walking back to the Mule, I could see a red glow from the brush. After being blinded by the ball of fire that erupted from the muzzle of the Judge, I wasn’t sure if my eyes were properly adjusted yet. I investigated and I was the Nocturnal of the second arrow, which as luck would have it was still stuck in a dead blonde boar hog!


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

I drug the second pig out to the nearest road with a rope strap that I found in the brush and had to smile. The little Diamond Razor edge had done a heck of a job. The SABO Sight provided its usual precision in lowlight shooting and the Nocturnals had come through huge in the recovery division! Slice had her evening work out and was thoroughly covered in pig blood and gore for her efforts, while I was a sweaty, exhausted and happy bowhunter.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Yo Travis, first of all you are a great story teller, but did you know you can actually put your whole story in one post? You don't have to spread it out. There are 14 posts on this thread and 11 of yours.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2011)

Good job. Thanks for writing it with such detail. It was a fun read.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

THE JAMMER said:


> Yo Travis, first of all you are a great story teller, but did you know you can actually put your whole story in one post? You don't have to spread it out. There are 14 posts on this thread and 11 of yours.


cliff notes, great story can't wait for the book.:bounce:


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

hopefully one of these days i'll be like C. Boddington


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

Great story, I enjoyed it. Nice looking jack russell. I have two of them myself. Great little dogs, wouldn't get anything else.


----------



## brush popper (Jan 13, 2009)

Dude your stories are the best man Keep em coming! Good hogs, nice looking dog, and most importantly what a good looking kid , what's up with the shell shirt an employee??


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

no i actually tradeda buddy of mine a pink Chevron well control fishing shirt for that Shell gameguard shirt. at the time i worked for chevron and he worked for shell. off loading a salmon colored shirt for some camo was a great trade for me


----------

